# Stainless Brake Hose's



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Currently replacing my stock brake hose's with new Russel Stainless Steel Braided Lines and was wondering, how much brake fluid is required to completely flush the system? I am also upgrading to Amsoils Brake Fluid Product.
kicks06
2006 Torrid Red/Red Int.
MN6/Hurst
3400 Miles since Birth June 2006
Magnaflow Catback
Royal Bobcat 421 Tune


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

When I done mine I used about a half a litre if not more. I used ATE Superblue so it was easy to tell when if was flushed. 

BTW: Did you change your tranny from the M12 to the MN6?


----------

